# Staying Warm-Best base layer?



## pheasantphool (Nov 30, 2007)

I've been using a Polar Max base layer(some type of synthetic fiber) for years and it has done a good job of keeping me warm but I wonder what others have been using to stay toasty. Heading up to FG to go after burbot soon so I need all the warmth I can get. Anybody used the Under Armour Cold Gear? Worth the high cost?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Absolutely worth it!!!
i have been using the cold gear for 5 years now, and i love it. in fact, its too hot if your gonna be walking much or getting much exersise!
it has lasted well too. i hunt about 75-100 days of duck season, and also wear it a few times when i ice fish, and it still works great.
it is pricey, but it you have the money, i would say you cant beat it


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Very good stuff- I do wish my wife would have purchased either a larger size or the loose fit.
I wear a large and in a large I feel like Spider Man. I also like the cheap polypropelene from Walmart and then the light smart wool. Works very well for moisture wick.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have two sets of cabelas polartec medium weight both top and bottom that have lasted me 5 years with a lot of years to go. i went with the medium because i will layer on a couple other items.... they are great and breathe well, i have never been cold while wearing them.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

For me Patagonia Capilene and Regulator. Nothing else even comes close.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

I still have my Air Force issue pollypropelene (spelling?) that serve me well. I did buy some good quality boots and wool socks, for me if my feet get cold I am done. If I had the money I would get into something better for my outer layer than the basic Carhart bibs and jacket that I have....they tend to get wet easy on the ice and on the boat and hold the moisture.


----------

